# Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar








*Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen​*
In der Saarbrücker Zeitung lässt sich der Präsi des Fischereiverbandes Saar über PETA aus, weil nun PETA auch im Saarland aktiv wurde.

(Fast) Alles was er da schreibt, kann ich auch unterschreiben.
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...itung-Fischereiverband-Saar;art446577,6364627


-------------------------------------------------------​
Es stellt sich da natürlich die Frage, warum der saarländische Verbandspräsi hier wegen PETA so rumjammert.

Während sich richtige Anglerverbände - wie z. B. der AVN (http://www.av-nds.de) - gegen immer weitere Verschärfungen in Fischereigesetzen stellen, hat Andreas Schneiderlöchner mit dem Fischereiverband Saar AKTIV zusammen mit Minister Jost von der SPD erst aktuell dafür gesorgt, dass MEHR TIERSCHUTZ ins saarländische Fischereigesetz geschrieben wurde, Angeln nur zur Ernährung propagiert etc., *und ermöglicht so PETA, im Saarland Angler NOCH LEICHTER ANZUZEIGEN!!!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641

Es ist unter anderem diese Heuchelei, die mich bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei so ankoxxx...

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 28.01. 2017*
Aktuell gibt Minister Jost zu, dass er zusammen mit dem Saarverband schon PETA so weit entgegengekommen sei, dass die PETAner gar nicht mehr zu meckern bräuchten:
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/.../mettlach/orscholz/Orscholz;art446577,6365583

_"Im Schulterschluss mit dem Fischereiverband Saar haben wir das Gebot der waidgerechten Fischerei unter Beachtung der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften im Grundsatzparagrafen des Fischereigesetzes verankert. Angelmethoden, die als nicht tierschutzgerecht gelten, etwa das Trophäenangeln, wurden verboten“, schreibt Jost der Organisation ins Stammbuch._

Braucht ihr immer noch mehr Beweise??????

Immer noch kein aufwachen?

Immer noch weiter solche Verbände bezahlen?

NICHT BESSER VERDIENT!!


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Fast) Alles was er da schreibt, kann ich auch unterschreiben.
> http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...itung-Fischereiverband-Saar;art446577,6364627


Ich das Meiste nicht.
Auch hier reitet Schneiderlöchner nur auf ausschließlicher Verwertung rum, faselt unklar von 'Beeinträchtigungen' der Fische beim Angeln und der Satz setzt allem die Krone auf:
_„Das saarländische Fischereirecht trägt also dem gewandelten Verständnis der Gesellschaft im Bereich des Tierschutzes Rechnung“_

Ein Verband soll das Verständnis der Gesellschaft für das Angeln fördern!
Das ist seine ureigenste Aufgabe.
Wenn sich dies Verständnis wandelt (woher nimmt er diese Erkenntnis überhaupt?), hat er sich dem zu stellen und möglichst stand zu halten,
und nicht kriecherisch seinen Auftraggebern(!) weitere Einschränkungen zu bescheren.

Schneiderlöchner ist wohl der mieseste Präsident in ganz Verbands-Deutschland!

Nicht nur, dass das Fischereirecht im Sarland ohne jede verbandliche Gegenwehr verschärft wurde,
er hat daran sogar aktiv mitgearbeitet!

Der gehört abgesägt,
sein Vize-Versager Bernd Hoen ebenso.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja "fast"....

Dass das Heuchelei pur ist und das alte VDSF-Verbandsverständnis mit Appeasementpolitik (wenn wir nur genug schützen, werden sie uns schon als gute Angler sehen), die uns ja erst in die jetzige bescheidene Lage gebracht hat.

Wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine PETA mehr...


----------



## Ørret (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Alles richtig, aber zumindest versteckt er sich nicht hinter dem Argument "bloß keine schlafenden Hunde wecken",so wie es die arbeitsscheue Sorte von Verbandler ja sonst gerne tut.
Ein paar Verbände wehren sich ja zumindest endlich mal gegen die Tierrechtsterrorristen, außer natürlich der DAFV, der versteckt sich nach wie vor.
#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Wer sich aber wehrt, indem er den Gegnern letztlich recht gibt, wie der Saarverband, der sollte es besser trotzdem gleich lassen ....

Richtet im Erstfall noch mehr Schaden an als der DAFV mit Nichtstun, wenn das die neue Losung sein soll, Angeln nur zum verwerten...

Abknüppelgebote wie in Bayern, SH und Saarland dann bundesweit?

passt schoo...

Träumt ihr ruhig weiter.....


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein Verband soll das Verständnis der Gesellschaft für das Angeln fördern!
> Das ist seine ureigenste Aufgabe.
> Wenn sich dies Verständnis wandelt (woher nimmt er diese Erkenntnis überhaupt?), hat er sich dem zu stellen und möglichst stand zu halten,
> und nicht kriecherisch seinen Auftraggebern(!) weitere Einschränkungen zu bescheren.




In Stein meißeln und aufhängen!!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Ich kenne den Präsi zwar nicht persönlich, aber dafür das Du ihn hier positiv erwähnst, feiert er sich bestimmt richtig! 

Da kann ich mir doch glatt vorstellen, wie er mit einer selbstgebastelten DAFV- Präsi- Krone in seinem Schaukelstuhl sitzt, den Zeitungsbericht im goldenen Rahmen an der Wand und Deinen Artikel in der Hand und denkt "So, jetzt habe ich es dem Finkbeiner so richtig gezeigt. Der berichtet jetzt positiv über mich- wer mill mich auf dem Weg zum DAFV Präsidenten jetzt noch aufhalten. Der wird mir für die Klicks ewig dankbar sein und mich unter allen Anglern in Deutschland als der Macher bekannt werden lassen. Ich allein bin derjenige, der den Bundesverband voran bringen kann. Wer kann mir schon das Wasser reichen, wenn der Finkbeiner positiv über mich berichtet."....

Nimmst Du eigentlich falsche Medikamente? Erst ein Dank von Frau Doktor, jetzt ein positiver Ansatz für den Präsi Saar. Was ist denn los mit Dir?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch hier reitet Schneiderlöchner nur auf ausschließlicher Verwertung rum, faselt unklar von 'Beeinträchtigungen' der Fische beim Angeln und der Satz setzt allem die Krone auf:
> _„Das saarländische Fischereirecht trägt also dem gewandelten Verständnis der Gesellschaft im Bereich des Tierschutzes Rechnung“_
> 
> Ein Verband soll das Verständnis der Gesellschaft für das Angeln fördern!



Eben

Schneiderlöchner kann oder will anscheinend nicht kapieren,das man heutzutage auf dieses Verständnis der Gesellschaft per effektiver Lobbyarbeit Einfluss nehmen MUSS.

Das geänderte Fischereirecht trägt also eher einer durch den Verband versaubeutelten Deutungshoheit Rechnung.

Jetzt über Peta zu jammern,hat was von haltet den Dieb rufen,obwohl man denen quasi noch willig die Tür aufhielt.

Unglaubwürdig und lächerlich.


----------



## Saarsprung (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



> Es stellt sich da natürlich die Frage, warum der saarländische Verbandspräsi hier wegen PETA so rumjammert.
> 
> Während sich richtige Anglerverbände - wie z. B. der AVN (http://www.av-nds.de) - gegen immer weitere Verschärfungen in Fischereigesetzen stellen, hat Andreas Schneiderlöchner mit dem Fischereiverband Saar AKTIV zusammen mit Minister Jost von der SPD erst aktuell dafür gesorgt, dass MEHR TIERSCHUTZ ins saarländische Fischereigesetz geschrieben wurde, Angeln nur zur Ernährung propagiert etc., und ermöglicht so PETA, im Saarland Angler NOCH LEICHTER ANZUZEIGEN!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,

Als jemand der erst wieder seit 3 Jahren am Wasser ist, halte ich mich aus solchem Kram eigentlich ganz gerne raus...
Da ich aber letztes Jahr was von der kommende Änderung mitbekommen habe, konnte ich bei ner Knobelrunde natürlich nicht anders als meinen Vereinsvorsitzenden auf die änderung ansprechen...
Und ich denke der ist einer der engagiertesten Vereinsvorsitzenden an der Saar, evtl. auch übers Saarland hinnaus....
Wir haben das 1-2 Stunden durchgesprochen, selbst ich als Kritiker, wurde überzeugt, das es keine grosse änderung gab!
Alles was dort festgeschrieben wurde war schon lange eindeutig verboten... z.b. wurde halt jetzt in der FiFo festgeschrieben das nicht mit Wirbeltieren gefischt werden darf, ist es wohl schon ewig übers Tierschutzgesetz..
>Ich gehöre zu den Kochtopfanglern, will eigentlich gar nichts von Wettangeln wissen. (Bin also nicht der beste Freund von unserem Vorsitzenden |rolleyes)

Deswegen verstehe ich eure, doch recht harte Kritik für die Saar nicht so ganz..
Hier gibts die Setzkescher Pflicht! Hintergrund ist wohl überwiegend, das auch eine Fangmengen Kontrolle möglich ist, da beim Abknüppelgebot bei den Goldzahnkormoranen schnell der Kofferraum voll gemacht wird..
Auch an der Saar gibts zu wenige Kontrolleure...

Habe mir auch die Aktion mit der Angel AG durchgelesen (Habe die auch schon am Weiher getroffen), da gibts doch auch, weder vom Verband noch von der Schule aus nix an der Reaktion/Antwort was zu Meckern |bigeyes

Wenns nach der PETA geht, klar, müssten wir Algen angeln#6
Da müsste von den Verbänden mehr gegengesteuert werden.. was weiss ich... direkt noch 3-4 Angel AGs im Saarland mehr anbieten..
Denke aber Marketing ist nicht ganz die Stärke, weder vom Verband, noch von den Anglern selbst.

Aber die Vereine haben ja schon Probleme Betreuer für die Jugend zusammenzubekommen... geht aber jedem Sport so..


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Dann wurdest Du schlicht angelogen. 

Wärs vorher schon verboten gewesen, hätt mans nicht nochmaL EXTRA reinschreiben müssen..

Das ist daher die normale Verbandsverarsche, um Zahler einzufangen, was Dein  "engagierter" Präsi da abgezogen hat.

Zudem ist die Behauptung faktisch wie rechtlich schlicht falsch, wie zig andere geltende Landesfischereigesetze beweisen, wo so ein anglerfeindlicher Dreck NICHT drinsteht!!!! .. 

Der Saarverband hat hier schlicht für festschreiben von einem 80% - Anteil an der Fischereiabgabe durch den Gesetzgeber die Angler verraten und PETA einfacheres Anzeigen ermöglicht, da das nun auch im Fischereigesetz dieser Tierschutzzdreck festgehalten ist


----------



## Saarsprung (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



> Wärs vorher schon verboten gewesen, hätt mans nicht nochmaL EXTRA reinschreiben müssen..



|krach: werde ich wohl noch vorm Tauwetter wieder in die Angelhütte müssen...
Ich dachte aber mir die 10 Seiten des Änderungsvorschlags auch durchgelesen zu haben..
|gr: soll mich doch nicht mehr aufregen... muss ja schon zum Sommerurlaub an die  DK-Nordsee, da Ostsee ausfällt..

Melde mich wieder..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Sie werden sagen, es steht im TSG..

Was gelogen ist.

Frag sie nach dem genauen § dann...

Gibts nicht.

Es ist nur IHRE PERSÖNLICHE Interpretation des TSG, aus der sie das (fälschlicherweise) ableiten (genau wie der "Angeln nur zur Ernährung-Dreck)..

Im TSG ists aber nicht per se verboten, nur ohne vernünftigen Grund.

Und es steht NIRGENDS, dass der vernünftige Grund nur Verwertung und Hege wäre (wobei Hege eh Angler nix angeht, nur Bewirtschafter).. 

Auch das ist reine Interpretation von PETA und diesen Verbandsidixxxxx........

Es sind dies nur SICHERE Gründe...

Weitere wurden juristisch nur nie eingebracht..

Ihr werdet da ganz böse verarscht im Saarland momentan in meinen Augen...

Frag ruhig nach, behalte die Dinge oben im Kopf, Du wirst sehen...

Beschäftige mich beruflich jetzt seit über 1 Jahrzehnt mit dieser Sche..., und mit diesen Verbandstypen wirds immer schlimmer...........


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

@Saarsprung...

Zitat:"Wir haben das 1-2 Stunden durchgesprochen, selbst ich als Kritiker, wurde überzeugt, das es keine grosse änderung gab!"

Wie gross müssen Änderung sein um als Änderung wahrgenommen zu werden?
Auch viele kleine Veränderungen können grosse Wirkung haben.

Verbote müssen übrigens als solche explizit genannt sein bzw. geschrieben stehen.
Im TSG steht kein "explizites Verbot". Man kann aus dem TSG zwar vieles ableiten und interpretieren, dies ist aber immer nur eine Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

So isses, Sharpo. 
Und deswegen habens die anglerfeindlichen Saarländer alles explizit ins Fischereigesetz geschrieben, damit PETA jetzt mit mehr Erfolgsaussichten Angler anzeigen kann....


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Und wieder die alte Leier, alle jammern. Alle sagen, das ist doch nicht rechtens oder nicht erlaubt oder nicht verboten. Und keiner geht zum Rechtsanwalt und lässt das mal prüfen. Verbände nicht, vereine schon gar  nicht. Nein, lieber nicht's tun und jammern. Ich sag euch lieber nicht wie mich das langsam alles ank.....
Bewegt mal eure Ärsche und zeigt dass ihr Eier habt und tut mal was.
Und wenn alle aus den Verbänden ausgetreten sind machen sich Vereine dann goldene Dachziegel auf die Fischerhütte vom gesparten. Bekommt man mehr Stimmen bei der Wahl wie wenn man einen Juristen bezahlt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Warum sollte der Saar-Verband da was tun oder gar klagen, wenn er zur "Belohnung" fürs stillhalten 80% der Fischereiabgabe zur eigenen Verwendung per se festgeschrieben bekam??

Da ist doch den in ihren Vereinen organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern was erzählen zur Beruhigung doch viel einfacher, oder meinte nicht?

wes Brot ich ess............................................



PS: 
Bei bereits geltendem (Landes)Recht wie hier bliebe eh nur Normenkontrollverfahren und dann evt. Organklage...


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

...könnte wetten, dass saarländische angler jetzt für den anschluss an frankreich wären :m


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und wieder die alte Leier, alle jammern. Alle sagen, das ist doch nicht rechtens oder nicht erlaubt oder nicht verboten. Und keiner geht zum Rechtsanwalt und lässt das mal prüfen. Verbände nicht, vereine schon gar  nicht. Nein, lieber nicht's tun und jammern. Ich sag euch lieber nicht wie mich das langsam alles ank.....
> Bewegt mal eure Ärsche und zeigt dass ihr Eier habt und tut mal was.
> Und wenn alle aus den Verbänden ausgetreten sind machen sich Vereine dann goldene Dachziegel auf die Fischerhütte vom gesparten. Bekommt man mehr Stimmen bei der Wahl wie wenn man einen Juristen bezahlt.




:q

Lol, der Anwalt kann Dir die Eier kraulen mehr auch nicht.
Was benötigt wird sind Urteile.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

aber wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Bei bereits geltendem (Landes)Recht wie hier bliebe eh nur Normenkontrollverfahren und dann evt. Organklage...



Als Angler quasi unmöglich und für Verbände noch immer schwierig (je nach Landesercht) - weswegen es so wichtig ist, so einen Dreck vorher zu verhindern...

Und nicht wie der Saarverband diesen Schützer- und Petadreck noch aktiv zu fordern und zu fördern..


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Seit einem gewissen Herrn Drosse´hat sich in den Köpfen der Verbandler festgesetzt, dass man dem Tierschutz Zugeständnisse machen muss, damit das Angeln in Deutschland nicht ganz verboten wird. Und das hat sich auch durch einen Generationenwechsel nicht geändert.

Merke: Wenn ein Krokodil Deine Hand geschnappt hat, lässt es nicht los wenn Du ihm freiwillig noch den Rest des Arms in den Rachen schiebst. Es wird Dich fressen. Willst Du überleben, musst Du kämpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Seit einem gewissen Herrn Drosse´hat sich in den Köpfen der Verbandler festgesetzt, dass man dem Tierschutz Zugeständnisse machen muss, damit das Angeln in Deutschland nicht ganz verboten wird. Und das hat sich auch durch einen Generationenwechsel nicht geändert.
> 
> Merke: Wenn ein Krokodil Deine Hand geschnappt hat, lässt es nicht los wenn Du ihm freiwillig noch den Rest des Arms in den Rachen schiebst. Es wird Dich fressen. Willst Du überleben, musst Du kämpfen.



Die einen begreifens früher, die anderen später, Ralle, dass sie doch hätten kämpfen sollen.

Richtig Angeln werden sie beide am Ende (wie viele jetzt schon) im angrenzenden Frankreich, Luxemburg und Belgien und nicht mehr im Saarland.

In D und im Saarland wird nur noch ein bisschen tierschutzgerechte Sport- und Angelfischerei nur zur Verwertung überbleiben (bis sie feststellen, dass die Fische nicht mehr in Verkehr gebracht werden dürfen bzw. nicht mehr zur menschlichen Verwertung geeignet sind)...

Saarländer habens insofern gut, da die alle recht dicht an anglerfreundlicheren Grenzen wohnen....


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> :q
> 
> Lol, der Anwalt kann Dir die Eier kraulen mehr auch nicht.
> Was benötigt wird sind Urteile.



Natürlich soll der Anwalt auch mal klagen und genau die benötigten Urteile herbeiführen.
Oder so viel Druck auf die zuständigen Stellen machen dass es ohne Gericht auch geht.
Im Saarland ist auch der Minister eher ein Pflegefall. Ich hatte den angeschrieben und ihm erklärt, dass er mit dem C&R alle Angler unter Generalverdacht stellt und es unnötig wäre, dies  so expliziet zu beschreiben, da durch andere Gesetze schon Regelungen vorhanden sind.
Ich habs nicht genau verstanden aber er hält seine Saarländer wohl für zu doof, dies aus anderen Bestimmungen herauszulesen und zu erkennen und hat es deshalb für wichtig empfunden, es nochmals im FG zu verankern.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> ... dass er mit dem C&R alle Angler unter Generalverdacht stellt und es unnötig wäre, dies  so expliziet zu beschreiben, da durch andere Gesetze schon Regelungen vorhanden sind.
> Ich habs nicht genau verstanden aber er hält seine Saarländer wohl für zu doof, dies aus anderen Bestimmungen herauszulesen und zu erkennen und hat es deshalb für wichtig empfunden, es nochmals im FG zu verankern.


Das ist so nicht richtig, 
denn nun ist es definitiv verboten, was seitens der Verbotfans gewollt ist,
ohne jede Einzelfallbetrachtung, 
ohne jede Entscheidungsmöglichkeit des einzelnen Anglers,
die durch andere Vorschriften immer noch gegeben war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

So ist es kati...

Erst der Saarverband und sein Präsi Schneiderlöchner hat mit seinem nicht nur einknicken, sondern dem aktiven mitarbeiten an festschreiben von mehr Tierschutz im Fischereigesetz erst die Grundlage für PETA geschaffen, jetzt mit MEHR Aussicht auf Erfolg im Saarland Angler anzeigen zu können..

Oder, anders gesagt:
Wer solche Verbände der organisierten Angel- und Sportfischerei hat, braucht keine PETA mehr...

Oder die Frage:
Der Unterscheid zwischen PETA und Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV (wie hier de, FVS)??

>> PETA wird nicht freiwillig von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Aktuell gibt Minister Jost zu, dass er zusammen mit dem Saarverband schon PETA so weit entgegengekommen sei, dass die PETAner gar nicht mehr zu meckern bräuchten:
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/.../mettlach/orscholz/Orscholz;art446577,6365583

Braucht ihr immer noch mehr Beweise??????

Immer noch kein aufwachen?

Immer noch weiter solche Verbände bezahlen?

NICHT BESSER VERDIENT!!


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Man sollte die frage stellen in wie fern manche "Anglermacher" der Petra nahe stehen???

Ich meine ist ja heute gang und gebe das man sich seine Ziele erkauft oder erspendet........

|wavey:


----------



## mapasuma (28. Januar 2017)

Jaaa jaaa nun heulen die Fischer aus dem Saarland rum! Seit über 1 Jahr wusste ich von der Änderung und habe im Saarland an so vielen Stellen angefragt, auch bei jede mengen Anglern und Angelvereine und immer wieder wurde nur gesagt
*"ach ist alles nicht so schlimm, da kommt eh nichts dabei raus"* oder *"Was ein neues Gesetzt? Glaub ich nicht die machen doch nichts gegen Ihre eigenen Angler!"* oder *"Ach das neue Gesetzt interessiert mich eh nicht ich mach was ich will" *
von den Angelvereinen selbst hört man gar nichts! Selbst die meisten Vorstände wüsste nichts von den Änderungen. 

Und der Herr RA für Fischereirecht Schneiderlöchner ist ja nur ein JAAAAAA sager richtige rechtliche Antworten hat man leider von Ihm nie bekommen. 

Schneiderlöchner, Hoen und Jost stecken alle unter einer Decke. Schneiderlöchner u. Hoen wurden von Jost und den anderen Naturschützern gekauft wer dies noch nicht kapiert hat der verschließt die Augen vor den ganzen aktuellen Problemen! Wieso bekommt ein Angelverband soooo viel Geld von Minister Jost, Umweltschützern und Naturschützern!! Was wird mit dem Geld gemacht???? Genau, eine Bootshalle wird renoviert und dazu noch das Haus vom Saarländischen Fischereiverband..... oder man finanziert die Umsiedlung des Aal Bestandes auf anordnen von Jost und Co.|kopfkrat

Zum Glück ist Frankreich genau 100m weg.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt Minister Jost zu, dass er zusammen mit dem Saarverband schon PETA so weit entgegengekommen sei, dass die PETAner gar nicht mehr zu meckern bräuchten:
> http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/.../mettlach/orscholz/Orscholz;art446577,6365583
> 
> Braucht ihr immer noch mehr Beweise??????
> ...



Thomas, im Saarland ticken die Uhren noch anders bei den meisten Anglern und vor allem bei den Vereinen! Die denken immer noch im Saarland kenne ich eh jeden da kann mir nix passieren da die anderen dies doch auch so machen.

Selbst Vorstände fischen wie Sie wollen und wenn man Sie darauf anspricht auf Verbote usw. gibts nur eine Antwort *"Einfach machen"*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Thomas, im Saarland ticken die Uhren noch anders bei den meisten Anglern und vor allem bei den Vereinen!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _"Im Schulterschluss mit dem Fischereiverband Saar haben wir das Gebot der waidgerechten Fischerei unter Beachtung der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften im Grundsatzparagrafen des Fischereigesetzes verankert. Angelmethoden, die als nicht tierschutzgerecht gelten, etwa das Trophäenangeln, wurden verboten“, schreibt Jost der Organisation ins Stammbuch._



Vielleicht merken auch mal Saarverbandler, dass sie auch von Anglern bezahlt werden  (und nicht nur von Fischereiabgabe), und nicht von Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern, und *dass sie deswegen zuerst Angler schützen sollten* und nicht Tiere und Minister....

Dazu ist der Minister auch noch vorsichtiger als die Verbandler!!!

Er schreibt nämlich (richtigerweise) NICHT von Methoden, die tierschutzwidrig SIND, nur von solchen, die als TSG-widrig GELTEN (also nicht gesichert bis dato):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Angelmethoden, die als nicht tierschutzgerecht *gelten,* _



*Aber die Saar-Verbandler haben das aber stumpf mit ihrem Minister umgesetzt und durch festschreiben im Landesgesetz ermöglicht, dass PETA  nun mit größeren Erfolgsaussichten saarländische Angler anzeigen kann!!!*


----------



## Saar (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Was der Jost und Schneiderlöschner hier ausgebrütet und festgeschrieben haben ist ein Eigentor gegen die Angler.#c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt Minister Jost zu, dass er zusammen mit dem Saarverband schon PETA so weit entgegengekommen sei, dass die PETAner gar nicht mehr zu meckern bräuchten:
> http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/.../mettlach/orscholz/Orscholz;art446577,6365583



Die haben beide nix geschnallt..

Minister Jost aber auch "Kollege" Schneiderlöchner, sollten mal genau erläutern,warum man solch höchst dubiosen Vereinen überhaupt irgendeinen Zentimeter entgegenkommmt..und das auch noch ohne die geringste Spur einer Notwendigkeit.

Bestimmen jetzt ideologisch schräg tickende Minderheiten das Geschehen ?

Stark werden diese Radikalinskis erst durch solche, gegen die eigene Klientel gerichtete Falschspielereien..ok,ist man  von Sozen ja beinahe schon gewohnt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die haben beide nix geschnallt..
> 
> Minister Jost aber auch "Kollege" Schneiderlöchner, sollten mal genau erläutern,warum man solch höchst dubiosen Vereinen überhaupt irgendeinen Zentimeter entgegenkommmt..und das auch noch ohne die geringste Spur einer Notwendigkeit.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss nicht, was Minister Jost denkt. 

Dass der Saarpräsi Schneiderlöchner aber denkt, Gutes für Angler getan zu haben, das kann ich behaupten...

Ob er aber auch schon begriffen hat, dass durch seine Maßnahmen in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Minister PETA nun mit mehr Erfolgsaussichten Angler im Saarland anzeigen kann, kann ich nicht beurteilen, sondern nur vermuten.

Ich vermute:
Nö, das hat er noch nicht mal im Ansatz begriffen...


----------



## kati48268 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Da bin ich mit Beidem bei dir.

Wenn ich so resümiere, was sein Vize-Versager Bernd Hoen _(und man darf davon ausgehen, dass der bellt, was das Herrchen vorgibt)_
bei Facebook im Diskurs so an Fähigkeiten gezeigt hat;
- von Verstehen keine Spur, 
erst nach mehrmaligem einfachen erklären, was man genau meint
- vollkommen kritikunfähig -nee, mehr noch- 
unfähig sich in andere Positionen überhaupt rein zu denken.

Man fragt sich immer wieder, wie solche ****** auf solche Positionen kommen!


----------



## -MW- (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Vllt. versteht der Präsi Schneidlöcher und auch Hr. Jost (SPD, die eh keiner mehr wählen wird) ja auch selbst nix von der Thematik und was seinen zahlenden Mitgliedern wichtig ist und die wollten nur der PETA was gutes tun|kopfkrat

 Ich finde in DE ist Angelbürokratie so was von kleinkariert obwohl man nur mal über den eigenen Tellerrand (über die Grenze) schauen müsste wie einfach es sein könnte.
 Warum müssen immer irgendwelche Flachpfeifen Bestimmungen ändern?? Früher ging s doch auch!!!
 ..und man konnte auch mal sein Kind mit zum Angeln nehmen...heute undenkbar, weil diverse Leute sich die falschen Gedanken gemacht haben....

 Aber wenn wir hier im Forum meckern bringt nix, so sehr es aufregt......Angler, Vereine,  Angelnde Richter oder Anwälte vereinigt euch und reagiert!!!


----------



## kati48268 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



-MW- schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir hier im Forum meckern bringt nix, so sehr es aufregt......


Doch!
Letztendlich sollten Angler zumindest wissen, was wo passiert, wo der Zug hinfährt _(und er fährt täglich weiter in Richtung Sumpf!)_.
Somit ist Information die Grundlage von allem, was nachfolgen _könnte_.

Und Informationen zu diesen Themen bekommt man eben nur hier. Sieht man allein schon daran, dass sämtliche Verbandler hier mitlesen!

Man muss den Schlüssen, die die Redaktion oder einzelne oder die Mehrheit der Kommentatoren ziehen, auch nicht zwingend folgen. Aber niemand kann sagen, _"ich konnte keine Informationen bekommen"_.

Allein zu wissen, was wo passiert, wo der Zug hinfährt, ist ein Schutz, dass man nicht übertölpelt wird ...z.B. auf einer Verbands-JHV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Der einfachste Anfang:
Raus aus so anglerfeindlichen Verbänden.

Schaut, dass euer Verein kündigt...

Einfach Antrag stellen auf HV eures Vereines auf Austritt:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html



Hilfestellung zum finden anglerfeindlicher Verbände:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


----------



## -MW- (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

@Kati...war von mir etwas voreilig geschrieben. 

 Klar bringt das was hieröffentlich darüber zu sprechen was mit unserem Hobby/Lobby passiert,..traurig wirklich...und das Deutschlandweit an vielen Gewässern eben durch Leute die Bedingungen immer weiter verschärfen#d und zu wenig vereinigte "Fisherman´s Power"

 Danke Thomas für die Thematisierung. 
 Schade für s Saarland!


----------



## kati48268 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*



-MW- schrieb:


> ... und zu wenig vereinigte "Fisherman´s Power"


Tja, es ist schon irre;
da hat man schon so eine (typisch deutsche) verzweigte Vereins- & Verbandsstruktur - und sie funktioniert voll für den A****!
Wenn man nicht betroffen wäre,
könnte man sich über den Murks totlachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Und nicht, dass wir nicht schon seit Jahren genau das alles vorausgesagt haben, sowohl was Bundes- wie was Landesverbände angeht, wie auch deren Funktionäre in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt!!

Das ganze System ist verrottet - ein blosser Austausch von Köpfen nützt gar nix.
Das hätte vor 20 Jahren passieren müssen - nun ists zu spät.

DAFV im Bund, die Landesverbände Saarland, Bayern, S-H, Baden-Württemberg, Thüringen, Weser-Ems, Westfalen Lippe, Hessen, Hamburg etc. p.p. -  immer mehr Beschränkungen, kaum Gegenwehr, dafür oft aktives mithelfen der Verbände wie hier im Saarland, dass so anglerfeindlicher Dreck noch zusätzlich in die Fischereigesetze geschrieben wird..

Und TROTZDEM wählen die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer immer wieder die gleichen Leute in Funktion und als Delegierte und bezahlen die gleiche anglerfeindliche Schei........

Wie wenn ein Mordopfer noch vorher selber sein Grab aushebt - und das noch freiwillig und mit Begeisterung - und auch noch die Friedhofsgebühren bezahlt...


Redaktionell habe zumindest ich hier die Konsequenz gezogen, dafür, dass er sich aktiv dafür eingesetzt hat, ins Fischereigesetz Punkte aufzunehmen, die es nun für Organisationen wie PETA leichter machen, Angler im Saarland erfolgreich anzuzeigen, kommt der saarländische Verband folgerichtig auf Platz 1 zu PETA, DAFV und dem Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


----------



## August (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Nun ja da werden wohl noch mehr Krokodilstränen Fliessen wenn erst mal Jeder begreift was da auf Ihn wartet ZB. Aalangler müssen ab jetzt Aale Töten und Ausnehmen mit Entnahme von Innereien und Herz und zwar an Ort und Stelle wenn ihr den Fisch mitnehmen möchtet. Dies Betrift allerdings explizit nur die Aalangler den nur da wird es im der Tierschutz Schlachtverordnung erwähnt



> (10) Wer einen Fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muss diesen unmittelbar vor dem Schlachten oder Töten nach
> Maßgabe der Anlage 1 Nummer 9 betäuben. Abweichend von Satz 1 dürfen
> 1.   Plattfische durch einen schnellen Schnitt, der die Kehle und die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt, und
> 2.   Aale, wenn sie höchstens bis zu einer Zahl von 30 Tieren pro Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch
> ...


Ich Frage mich wie man auf ein anderes Gesetz verweisen kann ohne es zu kennen oder sich darüber mal Gedanken zu Machen.

In NRW ist es Verboten Fische Lebendig zu Transportieren
In Niedersachsen bei uns im Verein und in einem NRW Verein in den ich bin ist es Verboten Fische am Gewässer Auszuhemen 

nehmen wir jetzt alle diese Aspekte in betracht müsste es ja Verboten sein Aale zu Töten (Wusste ja schon immer das eine Ganzjahreschonzeit kommt) aber das man diese so durchsetzen möchte.

Ist es jetzt im saarland erlaubt Seine Fische am Angelplatz auszunehmen und ist dieses immer Hygienisch Vereinbar ? Ich meine es gibt eine ganz schön Lange Tierschutz Schlachtverordnung https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/tierschlv_2013/gesamt.pdf dann gibt es Natürlich auch noch 
(Fischhygiene-Verordnung FischHV) http://www.kfv-schleiz.de/rund_um_den_verein/gesetze/bund_fischhygiene_vo.pdf Die zwar Eher für den Handel und Die Industrie ist allerdings Natürlich auch wichtig

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das die eine hand nicht weis was die Andere macht 

aber nicht Genug dieser ganzen Verkettungen wenn wir schon bei der Hygiene sind der leitfaden Besagt Folgendes


> 3.1
> Basishygiene
> Voraussetzung für die Herstellung von und d
> en Umgang mit Lebensmitteln ist stets eine gute Hygie-nepraxis.
> ...


http://www.fwvsh.de/pdf+downloads/LeitfadenFischhygiene%202006.pdf

Und Natürlich Versucht man sich auch als verantwortungvoller Angler auf zumindes eine Grundlegende Art auch an diese vorschriften zu halten.

Aber dann kam mir die Blendende idee auf unserer nächsten vereinssitzung werde ich am see einen camper Parkplatz beantragen 
Warum ???? Natürlich um all den Gesetzen zu entsprechen Fahre ich demnächst zum Gewässer mit einem Wohnwagen und vieleicht Nistet sich dann auch ein Eisvogel Irgendwo am Wohnwagen ein dann habe ich meinen Teil vom naturschutz auch erledigt.

Natürlich ist ein teil des Ganzen nur als Spass gemeint allerdings das mit dem Aale ausnehmen ist würklich so zumindest im Saarland


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverband Saar und PETA: Krokodilstränen*

Auch das ist irre und zeigt letztlich auch nur einmal mehr "Kompetenz" und "Anglerfreundlichkeit" des FVS..

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema:
*Krokodilstränen des FVS bez. PETA - Heuchelei der tierschützenden Fischereiverbände *
Das eigentliche Thema hier ist ja aber, dass der FVS zum einen PETA AKTIV unterstützt, indem er mit Minister Jost zusammen mehr Tierschutz ins Fischereigesetz direkt schreiben lässt!!

So dass im Saarland nun PETA jetzt sowohl wegen Verstössen gegen das TSG wie auch gegen das vom Verband aktiv mitgestaltete und so geforderte Landes(tierschutz)fischereigesetz angezeigt werden kann.

*Und dass es darum schlicht lächerlich ist*, wenn hier der Saarverband und sein Präsi vom Kampf gegen PETA sprechen, wenn sie mit ihrer realen Politik denen das Leben noch leichter machen..

Wie das gute Angelverbände machen - und nicht anglerfeindliche wie der FVS und DAFV und Konsorten - zeigte ja schon vor Wochen wieder einmal mehr der AVN mit entsprechender Medienpräsenz (zusammen mit Verbänden aus Bayern, Sachsen-Anhalt, Sachsen und Thüringen):
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/599-peta-will-angelags-verbieten.html


----------

